# Cake or Pie?



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Just as there are "Coke" and "Pepsi" people, I have come to the conclusion there are "Cake" and "Pie" people. I have absolutely no idea what that says about their personalities, but it seems those who profess a passionate preference for one over the other are fairly resolute in their positions. 

Count me as a "Pie" person. Cherry pie, specifically.


----------



## Ricardo-CL (Mar 31, 2009)

Where's the "like both" option? :icon_smile_big:

I chosen pie because it takes me back when my mom baked them using fresh fruits from our backyard, harvested by me and my sister, it's impossible to forget the aromas, the freshness, etc.

Once in Germany during grad school, I baked pies using the same recipes for my colleagues in the lab, I then learned that the best side for a pie is a nice cup of the blackest coffee.

Spring is just around the corner, and with the recession, I'll have plenty of all sort of berries to make the best pies ever....


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Pound cake and pumpkin pie a la mode for me thanks!!


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

I like both cake and pie. Whether I favor one over the other depends on the particular cake or pie. For example, I like chocolate cake better than apple pie, but I like apple pie better than coconut cake. And what about cobbler? I love peach cobbler.:icon_smile:

Cruiser


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

My motto: Why have cake when you can have pie?


----------



## SeptemberSun (Aug 19, 2009)

...and what about mince meat pie...cake can't touch that!


----------



## OH-CPA (Jun 12, 2008)

Just about any pie is better than the best cake!


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

Cake AND pie


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

I love pie - especially apple. It usually has a lot less calories and fat than cake, too.


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

Why would anybody eat cage when you could have a big ole slice of this...


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

Relayer reminds me of the time a bunch of us were in Savannah, and we all went out to breakfast on our last day. People were ordering the usual breakfast fare, but I had spotted a pecan pie - which is usually excellent in Savannah - on the counter on the way in, so I asked if I could have a slice, even though it wasn't on the breakfast menu. The waitress said "sure". My wife, who's not a big bacon-and-eggs fan, chimed in "me, too"; and after that, a whole bunch of people changed their order to pecan pie!

Bad pecan pie is a sickeningly sugary mess; but good pecan pie, like you usually get in GA, is _ambrosia_.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

For what it's worth, my interest in cakes and pies has waned over time. I can honestly say that I can easily pass up desserts.

What is wrong with me?!!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

In the spirit of the overwhelming pie-loving majority here...


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Ninety-nine times out of 100 my choice would be cherry, blueberry or apple pie. However there seems to always be that one instance in which my sweet tooth will be satisfied only by big slab of double chocolate cake, with fudge icing!


----------



## WeTommyD (Oct 5, 2005)

Pie rules!

I request a birthday pie every year. Apple pie a la mode or Key Lime are my favorites.

Boy, could I go for a slice right now!


----------



## Scoundrel (Oct 30, 2007)

Pie. It usually as less sugar...

Oh, to be 18 again.


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

*Camelia Grill*



JerseyJohn said:


> Relayer reminds me of the time a bunch of us were in Savannah, and we all went out to breakfast on our last day. People were ordering the usual breakfast fare, but I had spotted a pecan pie - which is usually excellent in Savannah - on the counter on the way in, so I asked if I could have a slice, even though it wasn't on the breakfast menu. The waitress said "sure". My wife, who's not a big bacon-and-eggs fan, chimed in "me, too"; and after that, a whole bunch of people changed their order to pecan pie!
> 
> Bad pecan pie is a sickeningly sugary mess; but good pecan pie, like you usually get in GA, is _ambrosia_.


At the Cameila Grill on Carrollton Ave at Riverbend they will throw a slice of pecan pie on the gridle for you and heat it up before serivng it, with or without ice cream. My completely un-scientific survey suggests that customers prefer to go without ice cream in the mornings.:icon_smile:


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

WeTommyD said:


> Pie rules!
> 
> I request a birthday pie every year. Apple pie a la mode or Key Lime are my favorites.
> 
> Boy, could I go for a slice right now!


The December after Katrina, it was my wife's birthday and things were not completely up and running. I found some mincemeat pie filling and baked her a birthday pie. Sometimes little things can turn bad times into good memories.


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

I have an equal preference for them. The deciding factor is which type of pie or cake is offered.


----------



## fat paul (Aug 26, 2008)

Blueberry pie, warm. with vanella ice cream 
fat paul


----------



## jourdynleigh (Feb 8, 2009)

I'd have to say that I taste equal for both of these. It really comes down to the type of each offered.


----------



## Padme (Aug 18, 2009)

Different desserts go with different menus or seasonal patterns. I made German apple cake this weekend in honor of Octoberfest, but I had to adjust our menus in order to help with the calories. Nathalie Dupree (author of Southern Cooking books) said if you are going to sin, sin at home, and you can control your ingredients. 
*0verall my husband prefers my apple pie.


----------



## vwdolly (Sep 26, 2009)

Chocolate cake & apple pie so i cant decide on either . I geuss as the British saying goes " You cant have your cake and eat it :icon_smile:
Denise


----------

